# Contraceptive patch approved by FDA



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

This is old news, I guess, but I didn't post on it right away and if there was a thread on it, I missed it.This week the FDA approved the birth control patch. Here is one of the articles that discusses it: http://www.msnbc.com/news/660799.asp?0si=- I am VERY excited about this, because this will not only be more convenient, it will eliminate the chance of pill failure due to D or vomiting.The patch lasts for one week, and women are supposed to use 3 patches a month, then not use one the fourth week so they can get their period. But I would imagine folks like me on continuous BCP could use the patch 24/7. Let's just hope insurance companies will pay for it if it's more expensive! (The article made it sound like it'd be comparable, but the price they sai was higher than what my pills cost.) Maybe if our dr's tell the HMO that we have D a lot and the patch is cheaper than pregnancy? Anyhow, I'm pretty excited by this














and I will definitely be asking my gyn about it when the yearly appt comes around in the spring!The article said it will be available next yr... Please let us know if you hear more about this patch or if anyone gets to use it!


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

My doctor had samples of one,however he wouldn't give it to me,he said,yes it helps by not going through the GI system,but he said they are finding not enough gets through the skin! rats,i was excited too! I did watch something on tv the other night about a NovaRing though,that was interesting,did you see that? Krissy


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

Is that the ring that rests inside the vagina and releases hormones? I don't know the mechanics of it, but I just don't like the idea too much.The articles I read said the patch didn't work as well for women over 198 lb...the level of hormones apparently wasn't high enough in women who weighed more. But other than that, it had the same or higher effectiveness than the pill. But the articles I read were short...Thanks for sharing what you knew...do you have more info on the NovaRing?


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

Hi ATP







i seen it on channel 9 in NY, so i guess you can try their site,its UPN 9,New York,they do all kinds of health things,if i find it,i'll send the link. I only weigh 125,so i don't see why not the patch? Hm? Thanks,Krissy


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

ATP, sheesh i was spelling it wrong,i found some info on it!







Krissy(Washington-AP, October 3, 2001) - The government approved a new type of contraceptive Wednesday, a vaginal ring that a woman wears three weeks a month to prevent pregnancy. The ring, called Nuvaring, contains medications similar to those found in birth control pills and provides a continuous low dose of hormones to prevent pregnancy, as long as the ring is in place. The Food and Drug Administration, which approved the ring, said that for every 100 women who use it according to the instructions, one or two would become pregnant each year, a rate similar to other leading contraceptives. The woman inserts the ring and it stays in place for three weeks. In the fourth week she removes it for her menstrual period. If the ring slips out of place for more than three hours, however, the woman must use additional birth control until the ring has been reinserted for seven days, giving the medications time to rise to protective levels again. The side effects include vaginal discharge, infection and irritation in small numbers of women. As with all other hormonal contraceptives there also is a risk of blood clots and heart attack that is increased if the woman smokes. The ring is made by Organon Corp. of West Orange, N.J. The company did not immediately say how soon the ring would be available or how much it would cost.


----------

